# Seriously thin adult cat...advice please



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have just taken in a very thin cat, i can easily feel his spine.
Im not great with raw feeding yet but can i feed raw mince lamb or beef to get some weight on him quickly.
The only other thing i have is kitten biscuits which i will also feed, any advise would be very greatly appreciated, thankyou.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

worms springs to mind
But would you perhaps consider a once over at the vets

good on you for taking it in and all the best
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Bless him, I am glad he is now with you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He has vets this evening, as i cant get an earlier appointment. 
Ive just wormed and flea treated as the vet nurse said this is what they would do first, he is drinking sugar water and kitten biscuits and im just going to give some raw mince lamb, then paws crossed there is no other problems other than being thin. Thankyou.

I have never seen a cat so thin before and my mind just went blank on what to do.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I wouldn't give him sugar water CC....I just don't think sugar is good for them at all. Small meals little and often, using the raw meat to boost his calorie and protein intake.
I am sure he will blossom in your care.
Pics please!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> He has vets this evening, as i cant get an earlier appointment.
> Ive just wormed and flea treated as the vet nurse said this is what they would do first, he is drinking sugar water and kitten biscuits and im just going to give some raw mince lamb, then paws crossed there is no other problems other than being thin. Thankyou.
> 
> I have never seen a cat so thin before and my mind just went blank on what to do.


well once the vet has given the all clear then maybe you can build him up gradually, perhaps small but often meals
Sorry can be of little help as not knowledgable on cat diets
but just want to say again well done you
People like you restore my faith in the human race


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, i will do my very best to get him better.
This is the side of rescue i find really hard to cope with, neglect of cats is just heartbreaking.

On a brighter note he has just eaten a bowl of raw mince lamb in seconds, now going to the shop to get more as that was meant to be my dinner.

Is there any other food i can get to help him.?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Like others have said I would give him small meals and often. My only worry is that because he is so thin and is obviously very hungry that gulping food down very quickly could make him sick and he needs building up gradually. Maybe the vets will have some high protein food to build him up.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Glad he liked the lamb, but would think maybe he will need a commercial mix or someone who can well advise you on raw for cats, as understand that taurine is a vital part of their diet.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I honestly would not waste money on over priced veterinary foods, even if they promise to be high protein or high calorie.
If you can get heart in the supermarket that would give him extra taurine, but as long as you are feeding him some complete wet food I would not worry too much _in the short term_ as the plain meat is just a calorie boost.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just got back from the butcher's and they have made me a mix to give him, its beef, lambs heart and chicken.

He will eat RC kitten biscuits aswell so hopefully with all this combination he will soon gain weight.

Pic of the raw meat mix.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> ]I wouldn't give him sugar water [/B]CC....I just don't think sugar is good for them at all. Small meals little and often, using the raw meat to boost his calorie and protein intake.
> I am sure he will blossom in your care.
> Pics please!


I know sugar water is often given to weak kittens to give a boost of energy.Hes not a kitten but it will give him some energy none the less.

Not that a cat sould have sugar in its diet on a regular basis as this wouldnt be good for the cat.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Just got back from the butcher's and they have made me a mix to give him, its beef, lambs heart and chicken.
> 
> He will eat RC kitten biscuits aswell so hopefully with all this combination he will soon gain weight.
> 
> Pic of the raw meat mix.


I hope he likes it 

Hope his teeth are ok though as that looks a bit chewy!

He has certainly found the right place to be now, CC 

If he likes the raw you could then of course get him onto NI  xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

How did you get him cc?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ooh, that meat mix looks great! If you eat eggs at home, save the shells, bake them slightly to dry them out and kill bugs, food process to fine powder and then mix in with the meat. the calcium will balance it out a bit.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

His teeth are fine and he enjoyed alittle of the raw mix which i also put a handful of kitten biscuits in.

Im not sure as yet if he has an owner, vet will check shortly for microchip, found around the bins by some flats afew miles away, people have asked around the area if they have lost him but nobody has come forward yet.

Obviously i will keep hold of him until he has gained weight, then hopefully somebody claims him.

I hope he does have an owner who has been missing him, or has been on holiday, his coat looks good being a long hair but he may have been without food or proper food for a while, will let you know what the vet has to say and then do a photo.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I would keep feeding him the raw but maybe mix some warm water into it so he gets some fluids into him too.

When I got my feral skinny kittens I used to feed them very small amounts but about every 45 minutes. I wouldn't worry too much about the correct balance of the food for the next 4-5 days. Muscle meat, heart and tongue should do the job. Maybe you want to mix a very small amount of chicken liver into the mix next time.

Good job!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Vets have said worms and he was treated earlier today so that sorts that problem out.

He is microchipped which is great news so ive taken him home to await the owners call to come and collect him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

I am sure the owners will be pleased to get him back. I know I would be.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

What a result cc i hope they are grateful for what lenghts you went to,i hope hes been missing and not just treated this way.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant news CC. i remember not many months ago my daughter rung to say she had seen a cat thrown from a car. the cat then followed her across 2 housing estates to almost where we live. she called to ask for help catching this poor cat. we bought him home - it was about 9pm by this time and it was snowing and very cold. we put him in our living room overnight, fed him and kept him warm. the next morning we took him to a local vet and fortunately he was microchipped too. it was such an amazing feeling to know that this cat would be going back to his rightful owner and that they could stop worrying about him. it appeared that some lowlife thought it would be funny to grab a cat and take it miles from where it lived. they make me sick


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Owners have been contacted but they are still on holiday, taken a trip to Thailand for 6 months to celebrate their retirement.
The vet told me they was very saddened to know their beloved cat is in such a state as they thought he was safe with neighbours, he is an indoor cat so would have been frightened.

Anyway, the owners have asked the vet to ask if i would kindly get vet treatment for him if needed, they will settle when the get home and if i could look after him they will be happy to make a generous donation to the rescue for me taking care of him. They now have my number to contact me on.

Just goes to show how microchipping all animals is the best way to ensure the safe return of a pet.

Raw feeding going well, but he normally eats orijen(sp) biscuits so im going to get some today for him.

Good result.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

That is awful it just shows you think you can trust someone but they let you down. I used a pet service a few years ago and they even let me down.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, at least they know a little about what they're doing if they feed him Orijen! Have they contacted you yet? I must say, if I'd learned this about my cat, I'd be on the phone to the rescue before the vet had even hung up!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They have phoned but they didnt have my number before the vet asked me if it was ok.
Whats sad is they have been in touch with the people who was looking after the cat and have been told, yes hes fine, when he wasnt even with them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Some people have no conscience.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow, you cant trust anyone,thats why i never leave mine with anyone, havent had a holiday in over 13 years lol. i would worry myself sick leaving them in someone elses care. Anyway thank goodness for micro chipping, and it looks like a very happy ending _


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Just read this cc, how is the little fella doing. Bless him, another lucky cat to have you. x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He's fine, eating and playing. The owners come back friday to collect him.
Will have to get a pic before he leaves.


----------

